# Oklahoma Joe Smoker Temperature



## wendellpool (Mar 5, 2014)

I have smoked several items in my OK Joe over the past year.  So far have been unable to get the temperature to recommended 200-250.  My results, even with lots of coals and mesquite are 150-175 degrees.  With each item smoked, I have had to finish the cooking in the house oven overnight set at 200.  I am unsure about smokestack damper and firebox intake settings.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 7, 2014)

you sure your thermo's are accurate huh


----------



## hobbychef (May 26, 2014)

I too have a temp problem in that I can get the temp up to 250 but it will not

stay. I am wondering if this heat flow is due to the charcoal not being placed

on the grill rack in the fire box thus reducing the air flow for heat. The meat items

are getting a nice color but the center of brisket & pork butt is still red & bloody

requiring finish in the kitchen oven. Hope someone can help me on this.


----------



## hobbychef (Jun 20, 2015)

Since I posted that inquiry about smoker temps, I realized what I was not doing

and now the temps satay regulated better. Thanks to those who replied to help

me out. I love the smoker and have turned out some really good Q.....


----------



## valleypoboy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hobbychef, sounds like you fixed your problem?

Wendellpool, always keep your exhaust vent full open.  Control your temperature by the FB (fire box) aka "intake" vent.  More closed is lower temp, more open is higher temp.  I always full open mine to get started, brings the temp up in the CC faster this way too (I think).  Once my CC hits 300 or better I close up the intake vent to about 1/2 way.  This slowly brings temp down in the 200ish range.  Sometimes higher, sometimes lower.  I check the temp every 20 minutes after that until it's stabilized where I want it.

There are a couple great modifications you can make to/for this smoker that are pretty cheap.
-Turn the grate in the bottom of your FB 90* so it sits HIGHER off the bottom of the barrel.  More air flow below makes a better burn, also more room for ash to build up.
-Build a charcoal box out of expanded steel.

There are several others, but these 2 are SUPER easy.


----------



## rhaugle (Jan 2, 2016)

hobbychef said:


> Since I posted that inquiry about smoker temps, I realized what I was not doing
> 
> and now the temps satay regulated better. Thanks to those who replied to help
> 
> me out. I love the smoker and have turned out some really good Q.....


Hobby, what was the issue? I'm having problems getting mine to 225+


----------



## valleypoboy (Jan 3, 2016)

Rhaugle,
have you done any modifications?
off the top of my head, a charcoal basket mod will help your heat problem because it will add draft below the fire am allow you to put a lot more charcoal in without fear of it falling out. See the other OK JOE'S threads for details pictures etc.
If you put any sort of dampener in the cook chamber to block the heat from the fire box this can easily be your problem.
if you have done no mods and you're wide open intake and exhaust I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## rhaugle (Jan 3, 2016)

valleypoboy said:


> Rhaugle,
> have you done any modifications?
> off the top of my head, a charcoal basket mod will help your heat problem because it will add draft below the fire am allow you to put a lot more charcoal in without fear of it falling out. See the other OK JOE'S threads for details pictures etc.
> If you put any sort of dampener in the cook chamber to block the heat from the fire box this can easily be your problem.
> if you have done no mods and you're wide open intake and exhaust I don't know what to tell you.


I have the basket, baffle, and a dryer elbow down to the grate. I re-bent my baffle to allow more heat in, I think it was a little low. I had some major issues with the basket today. Filled it up with lump, lit 1/2 a chimney of briquets and put on top of lump. Nothing would take a light, and somehow after about an hour of me poking, blowing on it, and fanning it, the bottom of the basket was lit. There were unburnt "raw" coals in the middle of the basket, but the bottom was going.


----------



## pit boss tx (Jan 4, 2016)

What I found the problem to be was an elementary that I failed to catch until some time later. When I pour in the charcoal I have the mettle grate to suspend the fire to allow air under the charcoal. Just placing the charcoal in the firebox on the bottom will not provide the proper (air fuel) to perform.


----------

